# Can someone explain to me ...



## 661-Pete (16 Mar 2010)

... what 'hidden message' is being conveyed in the 'tags' in certain threads? Particularly some of those in P&L? 

I sniff 'conspiracy' here! Are forummers speaking in tongues to one another?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Mar 2010)

I wondered what they were for too. They could be fun though!


----------



## Shaun (16 Mar 2010)

Tags are public tags for people to add key words to.

They become part of the tag-cloud, which is searchable from the Tag Search drop-down in the nav-bar.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Mar 2010)

Admin said:


> Tags are public tags for people to add key words to.
> 
> They become part of the tag-cloud, which is searchable from the Tag Search drop-down in the nav-bar.
> 
> ...



Well that clears that up then...

(anyone know wtf he's on about )


----------



## Shaun (16 Mar 2010)

He he ... okay, let's have another go ...

The normal search only uses the words people post, and can't really second-guess what you're searching for or find similar things.

For example, in a thread about trikes if no one posts the phrase "three-wheeler" then the regular search system won't find it. However, if someone 'tags' the thread with the "three-wheeler" phrase then you'll be able to find a thread about trike by searching the tag cloud for "three-wheeler". Does that make any sense?

The idea is to produce a more "human" result from people posting their own tags. Unfortunately it is not widely used and I've yet to see it work really well on any of the other vB forums I've visited in the past.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## 661-Pete (17 Mar 2010)

I see. This explains a lot. Always welcome, any features which help to make the forum more _useful_, are they not ? As I said, this explains a lot. The blizzard of 'tags' which have sprouted up on the P&L forum - I'm glad that the P&L crowd have our mental well-being very much in the forefront, and are making superhuman efforts to make that part of CC more useful and referential as a fount and repository of knowledge.

Thank you, thank you, all, for clearing up that matter. I am very much indebted to you all...!!


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Mar 2010)

Admin said:


> He he ... okay, let's have another go ...
> 
> The normal search only uses the words people post, and can't really second-guess what you're searching for or find similar things.
> 
> ...



Good try, but I'd give-up now and try demeaning humour...
err... why should somebody 'tag the thread' with "three-wheeler", also who would/should/could tag the thread... Me no getty.
It's all passing me by this stuff...


Wait! Eureka, I've got it...


Somebody could tag this thread... "Thick-twat".


----------



## longers (17 Mar 2010)

I'm assuming that the mods and the boss can track who puts them on in case of any rude or nasty tags?


----------



## Shaun (17 Mar 2010)

Yup ...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Mar 2010)

longers said:


> I'm assuming that the mods and the boss can track who puts them on in case of any rude or nasty tags?





Admin said:


> Yup ...



 ...cough...where did I leave them tags...


----------

